# Can vimage and virtualbox bridge coexist?



## lifanov (Feb 15, 2010)

When I use both on the same system, it freezes.
I need both.
I found a mail archive that mentions the problem.
Do you know if there is a workaround?
If I use NAT with virtualbox (not FreeBSD NAT, virtualbox NAT), is there a way to forward traffic to the virtual machine?


----------

